# Looking for d20 gaming in Sacramento, CA



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

Hi!!

I'm looking for a group to join for a d20 game in Sacramento, CA.  I'd be up for D & D (any campaign world), WoT, 4CtF Supers, OA, SW, whatever.

I'm a 24 year old grad student who's had infrequent chances to game, but has been into RPGs for over 10 years.  I make brownies, bathe, have my own transportation, and other good stuff like that.  I'm pretty much only free on weekends, however.

Also, my girlfriend would like to play as well.  She's new to the hobby, but enjoys fantasy novels and I've convinced her to give it a try.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Garyh,
It's Ron (Froederick the Gnome from Mythmere/
Elinas from the Wheel of Time game).
I'm in San Francisco, and one of my regular guys (friend/fellow gamer for 14 years)lives in North Sac.
We play in Dublin at our friend Judd's place, as it's about halfway betwen SF (3 of us here) and Sac.We are currently playing D&D, but Dave (the friend in Sac) wants to run Judge Dredd D20 as well. He has a group there, but he mentioned that he would like some ROLEPLAYERS involved as well.
Perhaps you could come to Dublin some time At this point, it's about once a month on Sundays for us. We plan on adding another game for a more regular get-together) or even hook up with Dave (he's a great guy) and his group. As well, We are planning on making a big show at DunDraCon Feb 14-17, which is close to Dublin.At the least we could play there.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 14, 2002)

Wassup!
my half-orc brother! (you got a seriously different mother, tho.) 

Our mature (30's with some kids) gaming group is currently doing a custom game infrequently, but if we start a new campaign, I'll definately think of you two - couples that game are a plus in this group. 

The wive's are more roleplayers than roll-players, and would probably be a good introduction for your girlfriend.

You guys are players, not DM, right?


----------



## garyh (Nov 14, 2002)

Cool, reaper.  

When do you normally game?  Next semester, I'll have class Monday through Thursday in the evenings, but would be pretty much free all Saturday and on Sunday afternoons.

She's never even played, and I prefer to play (with my 4 grad school classes and 20 hours a week internship, no time to create).  I have DMed in the past, though - right after 3E came out, it was the only way I could get anyone to try it out with me.   

Say, does your DM like 4CTF?   

*"BRUK CLEAVE!!"*


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 16, 2002)

He actually likes Hero 5th edition for superhero gaming - he hasn't 'bit' on the FCtF hints and suggestions I've dropped.  

We only play on the weekends, VERY casually.
I'll let you know if an opening for players in a new campaign comes up, and I could give you two a run-down and exchange info, if you'd want.


----------



## garyh (Nov 16, 2002)

Sounds like Bruk needs to pay a visit to your DM...  Besides, 4CtF is great because you can easily integrate it into D&D, so you don't have to do an "everyone's a super" campaign.

Weekends are good, and casual is good.  Since my girlfriend is new to the game, "serious" players may not be her cup of tea.

Totally give me a call if/when you guys want/need new players.  And drop me an e-mail.  I'm up for exchanging contact info.  Given we're in about 4,236,126,742 PbP's together and live in the same town, but have never met, it's about time we fixed that.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 23, 2002)

are you guys interested in checking out one of our Rennaissance Guild meetings?

My wife and I are actually the Laird and Chatelaine of the Sacramento House of the St. Andrew's Scottish Guild.

It's a lot of fun, and you could check things out with 'no obligation', so to speak.

We might be starting out a campaign with that group (lots of casual players from a variety of ages and experience).

here's a link to the group - we have a LOT of fun, if you two are looking for a fun hobby that doesn't take too much time.

http://tech.nhsacramento.com/jwarner/SacGuild/fraser_castle.htm
the members page has the group - it's quite the festivities had by all!


----------



## garyh (Nov 23, 2002)

Maybe so, maybe so.  We actually love the Renn Faire, we go every year. 

And ya know what?  I even wear a kilt to RF.     It's more "Braveheart" style than the formal ones your pics, though.

Lemme know when your next meeting is.  I'll talk to my girlfriend about it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 1, 2002)

Have you been at Folsom Faire, or Fair Oaks (or Discovery this year?)

We may have seen ya.  

We're having a meeting this Tuesday - the meetings (now that it's off-season) are very low-key, just a bunch of people, various ages with a shared interest in Faire (and as we're finding, in gaming also).

So by the power vested in me by The St. Andrew's Guild as Laird of the Sacramento House, you two are cordially invited to crash the next meeting.  

We all could give our impressions of what St. Andrew's is about, and maybe we could talk about gaming plans - We've all been hinting at getting a game going, and the talk is reaching a crescendo, perhaps.

Hope to see you two there to meet you both.

My wife says "We don't usually recruit from webboards, but come over to our place and see if you like the group." 

email me at johnandkel 'at' lanset.com


----------

